# world of wonder best juice ever HALF PRICE vapekings #4ways



## rocketson (21/6/16)

toke said:


> went to vape king this past weekend and picked up a few things (appart from a mech mod that lasted a day, damn clones haha) i picked up a very nice bottle of juice. and i must say im super impressed by it! world wonders e-liquid and the flavour is called COLOSSUS. i have no info on who makes these juices or where they come from, and the only info on the bottle is an email address
> info@ww-vape.com
> 
> i paid around R160 for 30ml and im SUPER IMPRESSED!
> ...


----------

